# Pink Floyd



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

We will see you on the dark side of the moon.

A very sad day in music.

R.I.P Richard

Darrel & Katie


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope he is getting his meat now.......even if he doesn't eat his pudding.
Blessings


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

R.I.P. Richard Wright

My Pink Floyd Tribute Site


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A BIG part of my teenage years! It seems like we are losing too many of those who contributed so much to our experiences when we were young. Pink Floyd is more than that though - they've spanned generations. How many times have I seen a Pink Floyd t-shirt on one of my dotter's college friends? She even has a PF t-shirt (of course it was me that bought it for her). Still, the sounds are timeless and can hold their own against any contemporary music.

His keyboards on Echoes - I still get shivers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

armstrong said:


> R.I.P. Richard Wright
> 
> My Pink Floyd Tribute Site


WOW...I thought I was a huge Pink Floyd fan. That is was incredible web site you've created.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> R.I.P. Richard Wright
> 
> My Pink Floyd Tribute Site


WOW...I thought I was a huge Pink Floyd fan. That is was incredible web site you've created.
[/quote]

X's 2. As a late comer to the PF music scene, I considered myself to be very lucky to take in one of the shows on the Division Bell Tour. As eluted to in an earlier post, what is going on? First LeRoi Moore from Dave Matthews Band earlier this summer and now Richard?


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks !!!!

Although I have never been to a Floyd concert I am a huge huge fan of their work. I really like the early years and my mp3 player is full of David Gilmour, Roger Waters and Pink Floyd. I listen every day at work and can't get enough. They were (are) pure music genius. At the time of Wright's death he had been working on a new solo album and hopefully there were enough tracks laid to complete the album. Again RIP Richard Wright, you and Syd will be playing The Great Gig in The Sky.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Can't tell you how many nights I spent listening to DsotM in College. Sad.

-CC


----------

